# problème encodage DVD handbrake vers Ipad



## fangning1 (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai utilisé à plusieurs reprises Handbrake pour transférer des DVD sur mon Ipad - sans problème... jusqu'à ce jour où Handbrake ne veut plus encoder mes DVD. J'obtiens le message "put that cocktail down" sans que le encoding ait été fait. Pourquoi ? que faire ??
Merci de votre aide ...
Fangning1


----------



## laurange (28 Septembre 2010)

handbrake est dépendant de vlc pour l'encodage des dvd, peut-être une piste de ce côté ?


----------

